# Picture Request: Cropped Ears



## Bevvvy (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello all, just wondering if any of you have nice headshots of doggies with cropped ears, need to bring a picture with me to the vet so the doc knows exactly how i want it to look on Kane.

Im guessing there might be threads on this already, but i have no luck with the search feature.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's my guy at 4 1/2 months or so


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry all mine have natural ears, but this site has many many picts of dogs with cropped ears for you to choose from:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/head.htm


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*This helped me*

This chart helped me greatly when I took it to the vet. lol The vet still has this chart and uses it for oher clients


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

My nutty dog is very animated with her ears and seems to be holding them different in every picture I can find...







hope it helps...


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My dogs are natural. Me I prefer the show crop.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> My dogs are natural. Me I prefer the show crop.


Ceaser and Rain are both show cropped.


----------



## KNGSTN (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow nice chart!! Here's my boy at 7 months, with a show crop.
















Good Luck!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Thats the same chart i used!!*


----------



## Bevvvy (Jun 20, 2008)

wow i love all the ears!...i wish my dog had 4 pairs of ears so that i can get one of each...LOL

thanks for the chart though, im gonna bring that in to the vet with me


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

My dog is all natural, but I LOVE the show crop way better than the others. Makes the dog look "sharp".


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah, I'm diggin' the show crop myself. My girl won't let that happen though, but I like Kasha's floppy ears, gives her character. I'd like to post some pics of Kasha's sister Isis th ough


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I perfer natural ears. But If I were going to crop I would def go with the show crop. It's very sharp looking :woof:


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

*well*

im new to cropping since my 2 girls have natural ears but my roomie got her pups show cropped and as much as i like them i think the short crop is better
makes the head look massive and i prefer personnally that the dogs ear tips wont flop over.... my roomies dogs ears do that it kinda drives me crazy....
im not sure which is the best but i am geting a 7 week old puppy in roughly 2 weeks and plan on cropping his ears in some time. and in which case will have to make the decision.:hammer:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

redscarletp3 said:


> im new to cropping since my 2 girls have natural ears but my roomie got her pups show cropped and as much as i like them i think the short crop is better
> makes the head look massive and i prefer personnally that the dogs ear tips wont flop over.... my roomies dogs ears do that it kinda drives me crazy....
> im not sure which is the best but i am geting a 7 week old puppy in roughly 2 weeks and plan on cropping his ears in some time. and in which case will have to make the decision.:hammer:


They don't flop over. She can just still MOVE them. lol...:roll:


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

*uhh*

actually they do flop over sometimes, i spend a good part of the day staring at them,up: shes your dog and shes a cutie exspecially when she gives the puppy eyes


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

redscarletp3 said:



> im new to cropping since my 2 girls have natural ears but my roomie got her pups show cropped and as much as i like them i think the short crop is better
> makes the head look massive and i prefer personnally that the dogs ear tips wont flop over.... my roomies dogs ears do that it kinda drives me crazy....
> im not sure which is the best but i am geting a 7 week old puppy in roughly 2 weeks and plan on cropping his ears in some time. and in which case will have to make the decision.:hammer:


If the crop is done right and you do proper aftercare, they wont flop. Dobermans have REALLY long crops and they dont flop.

The shorter crops just makes the dog looks like it has no ears. They look hacked off. I dont think it makes the dog look massive at all, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I do a 2 inch crop on my dogs. With NO BELL lol...


----------

